# **HELP** Have any of you used this



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Do any of you know exactly how to set this up: *Imagine Tropic Aire humidifier and air exchanger.*
I was given this used and had to replace all the hoses but I beleive I need an airstone to complete it.
I wanna use it for my tokay's terarium.
Common sense tells me that, The hose that comes to the pump goes all the way to the bottom with I think an airstone and the hose that leads to the terarium i'm pretty sure needs to be above water level.

**EDIT** Misspelled sense hehe


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Need a pic, I've never seen this. The hose probably does need to be above water to prevent siphoning of the water into the terrarium!


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

I don't have a pic of this.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Found this: http://www.petdiscounters.com/small_animal...ropic_aire.html


----------

